# wow...



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

dunno who's this is or who's seen it but damn it probably cost a lot to get some highly bendable rims on there...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thats turbo right?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

that is turbo, but its a shitty turbo job from the looks of it, everything under the hood was wrapped in muffler tape.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha true...i need some of that muffler tape to wrap some of my shit too...i does keep shit cooler...


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Cant believe you guys didnt notice the Specv rims on there.....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I noticed at first glance, how did he do that? 4x114 hubs?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

As I said on the forum where I saw it earlier, it was a waste of money to do whatever he did to make those Spec-V wheels fit.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Harris said:


> As I said on the forum where I saw it earlier, it was a waste of money to do whatever he did to make those Spec-V wheels fit.


what forum did u see it on?? its a first to see the spec V wheels on a b14 SE-R (still a waste of money i guess  )


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> what forum did u see it on?? its a first to see the spec V wheels on a b14 SE-R (still a waste of money i guess  )


SR20forum.com.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Cant believe you guys didnt notice the Specv rims on there.....



i didnt...


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Thye look almost like Spec V knock-offs, but it's hard to tell from the pics.

-edit- maybe not, just hard to tell.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Cant believe you guys didnt notice the Specv rims on there.....


that is the reason why I started this thread, not because it's turbo, but because of the wheels (hence its in cosmetics)


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

... he used adaptor plates... what's so weird about that?


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

That is a rarity to see Spec wheels on a B14. I think it looks nice, but they almost look too new for the car. Perhaps it needs the '98 bumper and grille. I don't know. I'm sure he's got 500+ in that set up. I would prolly go with aftermarkets though, since Spec wheels go for a pretty penny.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

A lot of Spec owners let their rims go for fairly cheap, you just gotta keep your eyes open.


----------



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

Where can i get those adaptor plates from ? I havent found any of that type.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

H&R makes good ones.


----------

